# CO2 system using SodaStream bottles



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Home brew regulators work just fine. In fact they usually work better than regulators built for aquariums.

Working pressure depends on a lot of factors. Usually between 10-20 psi.

I highly doubt you would find a needle valve at a welding shop. They are not used in common welding applications. And if they did have one it would not provide fine enough control. PM me about a needle valve. 

Once we get you set up with a needle valve you can normally get a solenoid from the same place.


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought a TAPRITE regulator off Ebay and is just as good as Cornelius.I adjusted it once and its been working just fine.


----------

